# hunting dilemma



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

gun season starts here monday....daughter is bringing her 12yr old stepson with her....daughter is going to work my job so i can hunt,,,i only take 3 days a year off..... i am not fixed to take her 12 yr old with me,,,i have a small shooting shack that i get in before daylight and stay till dark....i know he won't have the right clothes to stay warm all day and it would be crampped and i urinate in a jug...
i like to be a sportsman and will fill ill not taking him,,,,he has killed a couple deer with a stepfather.....i walk up a steep hill and he is not in very good shape either...i don't mind taking him for a doe later but have worked and schemed all year.............


----------



## Beachbum (Nov 18, 2013)

Is your daughter wanting you to take him? If so, explain to her that you look forward to opening day all year and that you don't want to have this day affected by her stepson being with you. If she gets angry, she'll just have to get over it. You shouldn't feel guilty about wanting to have one of your three days to yourself.

That being said, if you have any opportunities to introduce the stepson to the outdoors or hunting/fishing, it would be the right thing to do.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

It is a tough call. I have my plans foiled often as well. Two nights ago I was asked to mentor a 20 something, somewhat mentally challenged, and with eye issues man, and take him hunting with me. I feel so guilty for not saying yes. Part of who I am, is a passionate outdoorsman who WANTS to help folks learn. I do it all the time, and enjoy it. But there is a point when it is a tough call for safety reasons, for infringement on hunting plans reasons. I feel so selfish and guilty. Did I mention that yet??

In your case it is a tough call too. I am sorry I have no advice. I simply commiserate with you on this.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

Beachbum said:


> Is your daughter wanting you to take him? If so, explain to her that you look forward to opening day all year and that you don't want to have this day affected by her stepson being with you. If she gets angry, she'll just have to get over it. You shouldn't feel guilty about wanting to have one of your three days to yourself.
> 
> That being said, if you have any opportunities to introduce the stepson to the outdoors or hunting/fishing, it would be the right thing to do.


no she won't get mad but i remember being a 12yr old...........
his dad is comiing to hunt friday and sat.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Take him, get over it, after all she is filling in for you.....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd tell her you'd love to, but you can't because it wasn't planned out.. 

He doesn't have the right clothes, and you haven't been able to take him ot the spot before hand to show it to him and go over safety and such.. 
Let her know that he would be miserable sitting there all day in the wrong clothes, and not knowing what to expect.. 

Be honest.. it would be almost cruel to him to make him sit out there all day in the cold with nothing to do... 

Tell her you can take him next weekend for a closer shorter hunt after you go over all the safety rules and he had the proper clothes.. 

I bet she has no idea what it really takes for a full day of hunting.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

yes semi it can be brutal and punishing.....daughter has already told him he would have to wait and go friday with his dad.....still i have mixed emotions.....there is a couple bucks of a lifetime but they won't come easy...it will take patience, persitence,,,,and luck........
i enjoyed taking him doe hunting last year,,,,had snacks and drinks in my pack,,took are time and still hunted -glassed....was trying to teach-show him what it was all about....
first three days of buck season is something else....can be dangerous and even possible confrontation with poacher.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think you should feel bad. He is still gonna get to go hunt. And you still are gonna be able to help mentor him.

It's good he's got a family who will involve him. But involving him doesn't have to mean compromising safety or your enjoyment. Time and place for everything, ya know. And a step at a time.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Take him squirrel hunting or something later.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

if you are only taking 3 days a year off you need to reassess. 

there is life after work


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Has he been through hunter education? If you hunt private land, do you have permission from the land owner to bring another person? Without regard to that, I could not enjoy any outdoor activity with someone who doesn't share by hunting ethics. You've earned your hunting time, you don't need to apologize to anyone.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I'd feel bad about not taking him, since his mom/my daughter was working my job so I could go... but, it wasn't planned out that way and you need the time to yourself to enjoy your rare day off.

So feel a bit guilty, and plan on doing other things with him on another time. No problem. You can talk to him about what he plans on doing when he goes hunting with his dad later too, to make him understand you like that he's going to go hunting too, and that way he does feel involved. 

Plus, keep us updated on what you get.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ah be a sport! Mentoring a kid is much more important then the buck of a lifetime. Take a thermos full of hot chocolate, some snacks, and good blanket for him to set, lay on, or cover up with if he gets too cold. And then if that big ole buck comes by, or any legal deer, let him do the shootin. He'll honor you for the rest of his life. Now that's what's important!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With out the right clothing leave the boy home. Not only will it spoil his hunting experience but may in the end even help him decide hunting DEER SUCKS. I was put in the position to take my son out deer hunting with me one morning with the temps well in the single digits. We were not in the unheadted brush deer blind a hour when he started complaining about being cold. A mile walk back to the truck didn't warm him up any either it seemed. Today you can't get him to even think about deer hunting TOO DAM COLD. Only crazy old men go hunting in the cold he says.
If I would have stuck to my guns he might be a good hunting partner today and I feel bad he froze his azz off and ruined the experience.

 Al


----------

